# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  MAgia ilusionista y pero de la otra

## alexis1987

HOlaaa queria saber si alguein cree en la magia pero no en el ilusionismo sino en la magia del estilo de hechizos y bruas. Como la adivinacion , tarot hechizos con velas y esas cosas...
Y queria saber cual es la relacion entre ellas y el ilusionismo, hay alguna relaicon historica en concreto, quiero decir parten de alguna historia en comun? Es lo uno unaa derivacion totalmente distinta del mismo origen?
Es una cargada el uno a la otra? QUE onda...
Lo pregunte en el sentido de historico no en el caracter de hoy, es obvio que hoy no es una cargada a la otra...
Por ejemplo: En argentina la murga surge dle baile que hacian los esclavos mofandose de el minue o nose que baile que bailaban Los ricos de la epoca

Queria saber si habia alguna relacion asi

----------


## pujoman

evidentemente que el ilusionismo surge de esta "magia", desde la antiguedad cualquier cosa fuera de lo comun era magia.  La magia surge mas bien de la religion, de las creencias, si te fijas los textos biblicos ya se hacian efectos magicos como mutiplicar peces, curaciones, agua en vino etc. los egipcios romanos grecos son los promotores de la magia como ocultismo. en el siglo XI conoceras a un mago muy conocido de la epoca..Merlin donde una de sus grandes proezas fue transportar el Stonhege hasta Inglaterra... ahora bien, esto es el pasado, la magia "oculta".La prestidigitacion como tal(engañar a los demas siendo mas rapidos que "el ojo") y la palabra Ilusionismo se engloba con la palabra ""legerdemain"" q significa agilidad con la mano, prestidigitacion es la agilidad con los dedos(viene a ser lo mismo). la historia magica es muy larga, yo hice un trabajo largo sobre esto. La Escuela Moderna fue promovida por Jonas, Androletti y Carlotti (no confundir magia moderna con escuela moderna, todos sabemos quien fue el mago mas famoso de la magia moderna)...en fin es muy bonita la historia magica

----------


## alexis1987

Bueno y podrias explicarme como es el momento en que se rompen y se separan..
Depsues queria a er si hiciste el trabajo saber esto--- Bien sabras que muchos de los acusadois "brujos" eran en realidad rituales tambien de las culturas paganas que fueron juzgados por los gobiernos y la iglesia, sabes si queda algun vestigio de esas culturas paganas en la magia actual y en que?
Y no me refiero al tarot porque es claramente catolico si tiene la papa y la papessa el emperador y blablabla...
Y depsues crees o no en esa la magia de los hechizos ?

----------


## BusyMan

En mi opinión fue justo al revés.

Primero la magia del ilusionismo y de ahí las creencias, los mitos y las supercherías.

El primer mono que blandió un hueso y lo usó como herramienta fue el jefe.

El primero que estornudó un día de tormenta y coincidió con un trueno fue considerado brujo, y a su muerte un dios. De ahí todas las noches de tormenta se ponían todos a hacer el místico ritual del estornudo. A algunos les salía y a otros no. Los que lo conseguían eran los siguientes brujos.

El primero que hizo que dejaba una piedra en una mano sin dejarla realmente fue considerado mago...

Y el resto papando moscas.

La historia de la humanidad está basada en mentiras, efectos cometas y gente necesitada de creer en algo.

Pero vamos, si tú quieres creer en las velas ritualizadas que venden en los bazares tú mismo.

Si quieres doy luego otros ejemplos de superchería que han llegado a niveles de convencimiento absolutos en distintas épocas más o menos actuales.

----------


## BusyMan

Releyendo.... 
¿Cómo que el tarot es católico??

Macho, vas más perdido que Rappel en un congreso de ornitólogos.

Con todo el cariño... pero vas un tanto desencamidado... y después de años de estudio en este tipo de temas... no se si merece la pena tanta dedicación.

----------


## pujoman

mira, alexis, yo no soy historiador ni mucho menos. se que hay tribus como los shaolies (no se si se escribe asi) q una de sus facultades es la de soportar el dolor. en Mentalismo es una faceta muy importante, alguna vez habras visto gente jugando con cosas puntiagudas sin hacerse daño etc, pero a diferencia de  los demas, los shaolies lo hacen de verdad son capaces de soportar el dolor gracias a la meditacion etc. Nosotros simplemente lo simulamos(aunque reconozco q alguna vez si que he jugado de verdad contra el dolor).

tb hay muchas tribus que hacen cosas como soportar el dolor del fuego, travesarse la lengua con agujas, levitaciones etrc, que evidentemente es todo falso, pero la gente les adora y cree q son "elegidos de dios" para poder hacer tales cosas. ahora bien, no son mas q farsantes q viven del cuento.

y q me dices de los curanderos...? gente que muy pero q muy fraudulenta...

en tema rituales no entro por 2 causas, una que no creo en eso... y segunda que no creo en eso. la baraja de Poker tan conocida para todo el mundo no es mas que una simple evolucion de los arcanos menores de la baraja del tarot....entonces estamos comparando tarot(brujeria) con cartas(juego, azar)...no son muy contradictorias estas cosas??
Por cierto como dice Busyman, el tarot es de lo mas pagano q existe y de catolico nada de nada jaja...a mi me encanta esa baraja... jaja.

----------


## Némesis

Lamento llevar la contraria, como siempre, pero el Tarot SÍ es Católico, o mejor dicho, un compendio de iconos religiosos. Si os habéis fijado, el arcano número XXI del Tarot es una mujer (EVA, la primera mujer) envuelta en una mandorla, y está rodeada por cuatro animales o seres que simbolizan los cuatro evangelistas. Luego, tan pagano no es, teniendo en cuenta que también se simbolizan los poderes teológicos (el papa, la papisa, el diablo, etc), símbolos que son sin duda de influencia católica.

Evidentemente eso no quiere decir que el Tarot se lo inventara un monje, pero está basado en una concepción católia del cosmos, aunque sea popular (popular no siempre es sinónimo de pagano).

Ah, y por cierto, la baraja del tarot fue la primera, de ella derivan la española y la francesa. De hecho, la baraja española son los "arcanos menores" del tarot original.

----------


## BusyMan

Vale, lo que querais. Ok.

Así que el diablo es algo católico, no?
Loki, Hel, Hades... todos derivan del ángel caido.

Hay confusiones en eso. Hay gente que lee un manuscrito antiguo, ve un número 6 y ya piensan que es una referencia sesgada a satanás.

Hay quien ve un 36 y, claro, una evidente relación a la orden del temple.

Umm... tampoco nos vamos a pegar por eso, que hoy tengo sueño. Mañana vengo con los guantes de boxeo.

----------


## Némesis

Lamento mucho que se haya tomado así una simple explicación, ya que mi mensaje sólo pretendía ser divulgativo, y no provocador. En cualquier caso, tienes toda la razón: el diablo es un símbolo de un sentir universal, no particular de ninguna religión.

Lo cual quiere decir que el Tarot es una baraja que recoge símbolos de diversas religiones, pero todos hacen referencia a elmentos espirituales (como las virtudes: templanza, justicia, fuerza,...). Insisto en que pido disculpas si alguien se ha sentido ofendido por mi explicación. Puedo asegurar, eso sí, que no me la he inventado yo.

PD: Yo no pìenso traer los gunates de boxeo, ya que no me he peleado con nadie.
PD2: Quiero hacer notar que he dicho "de influencia católica" y además he expresado literalmente que no lo inventó un monje

----------


## ignoto

El tarot es bastante mas moderno que la baraja española.
El tarot utiliza símbolos religiosos, no al revés. O sea, no es católico sino que toma iconos católicos.
Si yo me pinto un coche con imágenes de santos no es un coche católico. Es un coche pintado.

----------


## Némesis

Exacto, es lo que yo quería decir, pero mejor expresado.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Si yo me pinto un coche con imágenes de santos no es un coche católico. Es un coche pintado.


Y pelín hortera, añado.... Eso si, un cohce pintado por Ignoto en plan Santoral, no me lo perdería por nada del mundo!!!  :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Un segundo. ¿El tarot es más moderno que la baraja española?
 Bueno pues entonces no pueden ser los arcanos menores del tarot. En todo caso el tarot tendría a la baraja española como arcanos menores. ¿no?
 Existen mil millones de tarots diferentes y con mil millones de temáticas distintas.
 Lógicamente si nos referimos a los más antiguos (no al MAS si no de los mas... is diferent) del siglo xii o xiii, si parecen tener los simbolos religiosos que todos decís. El problema es que todos ellos derivan de unas maderas de adivinacion que ya usaban los fenicios 
 En ellas estaba el culto a Baphomet (que es anterior incluso a ellos también), por ejemplo, que es lo que luego el cristianismo usó cambiandole el nombre por Jesucristo y por Lucifer. Los dos sí.
 De hecho es lo que han hecho casi todas las religiones del mundo. Una vez que han conquistado un nuevo pueblo, lo más fácil no es implantar algo nuevo, si no retomar sus costumbres e incorporarlas a lo que quieres que crean. Lo hicieron los egipcios, los griegos, los romanos... y claro, de todos queda un poco en la siguiente.
 Un ejemplo superclaro de esto, es el vudú antillano, con su mezcla de valores antiquísimos del folclore africano y más modernos del 
cristianismo. Como pinchar un muñeco de trapo con alfileres pero rezar con un rosario ¿?.
 Es solo por meter cizaña...

----------


## Gandalf

Discrepo que el origen del tarot sea de iconografía cristiana.

Los egipcios y los chinos tenían su propio tarot. 

Otra cosa es que el tarot más difundido actualmente en el primer mundo sea el que terminó imponiendose en la cultura cristiana, pero son cosas distintas, no confundir. El tarot está lleno de símbolos paganos y lo que se hizo en la baja edad media es incorporar-sustituir los nuevos símbolos que la cristiandad consideraba importantes.

La existencia de una Eva entre los iconos no significa necesariamente cristiandad, son varias las religiones que creen en una madre primera.

Igualmente pasa con la figura del Papa o la del demonio, son comunes en varias religiones y culturas con otros nombres.

Cualquier baraja del tarot muestra mayoría de símbolos de origen celta y de religiones de la tierra, las mal llamadas naturistas. El Sol y la luna son dos ejemplos claros.

PD: es por no dejar a eidan solo

----------


## Calion

Muy buen tema,
bueno lo que yo se es que en la epoca medieval los magos que existian nunca tiraron fuego o tiraron hielo, electricidad, etc.
lo que en verdad lograban aser pequeñas explosiones del porte de la palma de una mano (Osea eran Alquimistas) luego la gente empeso a divulgar y agrandar estos pequeños efectos, pero lo que a mi me respecta magia ahora, no es el tarot ni los videntes, para mi lo que en verdad es magia es el Ilusionismo, claro que dicen que existe otros tipos de magia, Negra, Blanca, Necromantica, Ilusionista, Mentalista, Etc.
pero en mi no creo en la magia, solo en la magia del Ilusionismo nada mas, bueno eso fue gracias,   :Lol:  

Saludos
Adios!

----------


## eidanyoson

Gracias por el apoyo Gandalf, pensé que nadie me entendía y me quedaba solito snif snif :roll:

----------


## alexis1987

Para mi y es mi personal opinion, el tarot actual si es catolico por lo siguiente...
Cuando hablamos del tarot yo en este caso hablao del tarot mas conocido el de MArsella que es el de las 22 cartas arcanos mayores bueno y tambien los menores que son casi la baraja Española(digo casi porque a la española son los menores del tarot, pero se le han quitado dos cartas las cuales son el diez y la reina), Tampoco equivale a la de poquer, porque a la de poquer le Han qutado el Caballo... Peor bueno son muy parecidas...
 Tarot es una palabra con un origen etimologico que si lo buscan probablemente puedan decir que cada Cultura tenia su tarot de la misma... Pero nose yo cuando hablo de tarot a secas para mi se habla del tarot de marsella ese de los 22 arcanos mayores los mas conocidos...
Porque digo que es catolico, si bien puede tener parte de culto pagano, Miuchas veces el catolicismo a absorbido y hasta cambiado los cultos paganos, por lo cual se han catolizado a las figurtas paganas... Por ejemplo: Aqui en mi pais ARgentina, lo digo por si alguno lo es, por ejemplo se festeja el carnaval de tilcara! En el carnaval de tilcara participa un Diablo, sin embargo ese Diablo, no era el mismo diablo que del catolicismo... Para los pueblos originarios de aca ese diablo si bien tenia la figura de monstruo! no representaba ni al mal ni al angel caido ni nada de eso, peor cuando llegaron los europeos, Trataron de agarrar a ese Diablo y convertirlo En el Diablo Catolico, el del infierno el que representa el mal el angel caido...  Tambien digo que es catolico porque tiene las figuras del PAPA y LA PAPESA. Si  no les basta con esto busquen el significado de estas dos en las cartas del tarot, yo no estoy seguro pero me da la impresion que significan o la sabiduria o la decision x algo que me han comentado... COn lo cual no me parece casualidad que se le de ese lugar al PAPA y la PApesa ...
bueno nada, tambien nada muchas veces es cierto que se mezclan las culturas... Por ejemplo: Los gitanos... Que provienen de Egipto Hace miles de años originariamente todavia mantienen algunos de... algunos de sus rituales pero mezclados con los catolicos... Por ejemplo el tarot, o quizas Hechizos con velas y le rezan a la virgen..

Espero no haber generado mucho bolonqui con este post, igual lo que yo preguntaba era SI creian o no en esa magia, no si era de versad o no...
PAra mi hay una diferencia, que yo aunque sepa que no sea verdad creo...
Y eso es por una cuestion de costumbres, yo creo en eso por su Funcionalidad....

BUeno nada es algo para pensarlo, para mi es como decir, Su a ustedes les demostraran cientificamente que dios no existe (supongamos aunque sea imposible) dejarian de creer en el?

YO no por ejemplo peor bueno depende de cada uno...
Y ahoa si da para filosofiar pregunt: DIOS CREO AL HOMBRE? O EL HOMBRE CREO A DIOS?

----------


## ignoto

Personalmente estoy convencido de que el hombre creó a Dios pero eso no tiene que ver con el tema.

El tarot egipcio fué inventado en Francia a caballo de los siglos XVIII y XIX. Fué uno de los primeros.

Las primeras cartas que existieron se crearon es el reino de Castilla sobre el siglo XIV así que no pueden existir Tarots mas antíguos que eso. Por lo menos no se conservan ni muestras ni escritos de esa época que hablen de ellos. Todas las fuentes que hablan de tarots antíguos son modernas. La mas antígua data del siglo XIX, si no me equivoco (Cosa bastante probable, por otra parte).

Los chinos utilizaban un sistema de adivinación paralelo al de los palillos basado en unos papelitos que tenían como único parecido con las cartas el material de que estában hechos.

Por lo demás, discutamos el asunto.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno para aclarar más dudas y para darnos cuenta de cómo nos equivocamos en algunas cosas (yo el primero, que rectificar es de sabios) el que quiera informarse que se informe. Al final viene de China o de la India jeje...

http://www.tarot.com.ar/histo.htm

----------


## eidanyoson

Y para generarlas cito textualmente de otra página:


 "Algunos expertos señalan que los Arkanos mayores provienen de un libro egipcio,  ya que cada una de las láminas que lo compone lleva jeroglíficos. En el interior de la Gran Pirámide existe un pasillo que conduce por debajo, y entre las patas de la esfinge, hay un templo de iniciación. En este templo se encuentran representadas en sus paredes hasta 108 pósters de las láminas del Tarot. De éstas, sólo conocemos 78; las treinta restantes conforman las tablas de Aeth.

Otros expertos señalan que hay mucha semejanza entre el Tarot y el antiguo ajedrez indio, y otros estudiosos afirman que fueron creados por cabalistas judíos en Fez, en el año 200. "

----------


## ignoto

No existe el citado pasillo ni el libro egipcio.
La página es, como todos los datos sobre el tarot, moderna.

----------


## alexis1987

porque dices que no existen tales pasillos?
Si lo dice en la pagina debe ser porque alguien los descubrio , no lo entiendo...

----------


## Neither

Señores... que tiene que ver el tarot con la magia :Confused: 
Es el arte adivinatorio :Confused:   :Wink:  

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## BusyMan

Es el gran problema de internet. Cada uno puede reinventar la historia y colgarla.

Existen teorías/leyendas de que los gitanos provienen de egipto (de ahí el parecido entre egypcians y gypsies en inglés) de ciertas tribus que provenían de la India.
Teóricamente estas tribus encontraron el LIBRO DE THOT, base y manual de todas las prácticas religiosas de los sacerdotes egípcios  y que ellos lo adaptaron a láminas de cartón dibujadas.

Sí, es una historia preciosa, pero probablemente de las teorías menos factibles de todas.

Indios, judíos, egípcios. Las teorías son miles. Si hay tanta necesidad de mística que cada uno elija la que más le gusta... pero por favor, no creais en ella... simplemente nos faltan datos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Por eso si os fijais, puse el enlace de una y de la ota no. De la primera, porque simplemente parace tener más rigor. No se asegura nada y no te cuenta las cosas desde un punto de vista de si te adivino el futuro son 2,5€ el minuto.
 Sin embargo, la otra era la típica página del tarot en casa.
 Cada uno que se quede con lo que quiera.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Indios, judíos, egípcios. Las teorías son miles. Si hay tanta necesidad de mística que cada uno elija la que más le gusta... pero por favor, no creais en ella... simplemente nos faltan datos.


Así es, no he leido ninguna historia que esté justificada y bien investigada. Cada cual saca la suya, y yo me inclino a pensar que los origenes "misticos" son mas bien modernos.

----------


## alexis1987

YO si he leido una que parece bien investigada cuando encuentre la pagina te la voy a mandar... Estoy casi seguro que esa es la correcta porque contiene muchos datos,q no parecen para nada falaces 
Cuando la encuentre te la mandare a ver q opinion me dices...
Ahora cais nos desviamos del tema, mi pregunta iba relacionada con saber si creen o no, no en como es la historia de el tarot...jeeee
NOS hemos ido por las ramas:P aunque no puedo negar que resulto bastante ionteresante

----------


## eidanyoson

Como dijo Marx:

 "la religión es el opio del pueblo".

 A fin de cuentas todo lo relacionado con la parapsicología es una pseudo-religión.

 En cuanto a la pregunta del hilo de si creen o no mi respuesta es:

 Dudo.

 He tenido experiencias a las que racionalmente es imposible encontrarles una explicación sí. Pero al igual que algo me dice SI, otro algo me dice NO. Así que lo dejo en empate: Dudo.

----------


## Jesús_

Os adjunto lo que dice la Wiquipèdia sobre los orígenes del Tarot, recuerdo que según la revista Science la Wiqui tiene una fiabilidad semejante a la Enciclopedia Británica:

*Orígenes del Tarot*

Es probable que la baraja de Tarot fue inventada en Italia norteña durante el siglo XV. Estas cartas fueron diseñadas únicamente para un juego de naipes (como Bridge). Hasta el siglo XVIII, los no utilizaron para predecir el futuro . El juego de Tarot todavía se juega en muchas regiones de Europa incluyendo Francia, Austria, e Italia.

Fuentes: Michael Dummett, The Game of Tarot (Duckworth 1980)

Michael Dummett y John McLeod, A History of Games Played with the Tarot Pack (Edwin Mellen Press, 2004)

Tarot Games http://www.pagat.com/tarot/index.html Tarock: http://home.swipnet.se/~w-64324/tarock1.htm

La información en el idioma español sobre el juego francés de Tarot está disponible aquí: http://www.acanomas.com/DatoMuestra.php?Id=156

----------


## Nether

Aki va mi pekeña aportacion academica sobre los comienzos de la religion y la magia:
La religion surge a causa de la necesidad del hombre de explicar akellos elementos "inexplicables" q al principio eran los elementos de la naturaleza(relampagos, truenos, fuego, etc etc). A medida q pasa el tiempo y el hombre toma conciencia de la muerte, empieza a surgir el concepto de lo q muchiiiisimo mas tarde en Grecia llamarian el ánima. Aki es cuando se empieza a hacer una separacion entre magia(chaman hechicero) y religion(chaman mas espiritual).
¿La religion esta basada en la magia?(refiriendonos en concreto a la Cristiana)
Si y no. La mayoria de hechos biblicos q no tienen una explicacion cientifica la iglesia ha decidido catalogarlos como metaforas biblicas(cuando durante siglos se les ha inculcado al vulgo como hechos factuales).
Ademas antiguamente era el hombre el q hacia magia "heretica"(y generalmente acababan en la barbacoa) y lo que hiciese alguno de los elementos de la Santisima Trinidad era considerado un milagro, q es diferente de la magia xq viene "inspirado" x el poder de Dios.
Claro q en esa epoca la gente era supersticiosa e ingenua asi q...
Luego nos llegan como 600 años mas de historia escrita por la iglesia(en especial la catolica), un par de siglos de luchas religiosas internas, otro siglo algo reaccionario y weno al final conseguimos llegar hasta hoy dia, la epoca del escepticismo y donde ya no nos keman en la hoguera x practicar magia.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> A medida q pasa el tiempo y el hombre toma conciencia de la muerte, empieza a surgir el concepto de lo q muchiiiisimo mas tarde en Grecia llamarian el ánima.


El hombre primitivo ya tenia conciencia de la muerte, enterraban a sus muertos, de ahí a los Griegos, te has saltado Kilometros y milenios en 10 palabras ...

Lo de el ánima, surge de la metafísica: "El muerto se aparece en sueños al vivo, ergo, debe quedar algo del muerto en la Tierra". De ahí todos los intentos de "conectar" con estos.




> Claro q en esa epoca la gente era supersticiosa e ingenua asi q...


Y hoy sigue habiendo esa gente, incluso más ...

PD: Pues yo creo que hay un cielo con todos los grandes de la magia de todos los tiempos ...

----------


## Pauliyaso

> El tarot es bastante mas moderno que la baraja española.


Yo siempre crei que la baraja española era una evolucion del tarot.

----------


## Imata magic

Bueno se algo del tema pues leo cartas egipcias mira los graficos egipcios coo la cruz de la muerte y varios graficos fueron adoptados con el tiempo por otras culturas como la andaluza de alli obiamente se desarrollo simbolos extrictamente catolicos mas el presedente del tarot es egipcio que tiene mas tiempo simbologia que era usabda para saber la bonaza del imperio obiamente no usaban cartas mas si la simbologia que hay en ellos luego ya estos simbolos fueron puestos en cartas...eso es lo q se estoy abierto a discuzion que me es interesante el tema (en cuanto creoq primero fue el ilusionismo y luego los mitos...)

----------

